# New French Ring Club in Ma.



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

I am starting a new French Ring / Mondio Club in North Eastern Massachusetts. We are located by the New Hampshire border in Boxford. I'm looking for a few competitive dog sport people that would like to get involved in this challenging activity. The group is called the Patriot Ring Club. We may be hosting an ARF trial in August.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new club Scott. I'm sure your trial will be a huge success, and combining Ring and Mondio in the same club is a wise decision, See you in August!


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Scott,
Congrats on the new club, and if you guys ever want to do some inter-club training I know my club is always up for a road trip...
You know my club will be there in August to support the trial!!! If you need any assistance in getting the club off the ground let me know!!
See you soon!


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Scott, Congratulation & Good Luck!! You'll build an awesome club...all the best!


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the support! It is definately a team sport. I'll see you tomorrow on the field.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How many people do you have ??


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

There are three plus me at the moment. I'd like to get six teams together. I fully anticipate a few coming and going. It's always like that.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Scott Williams said:


> Thanks for the support! It is definately a team sport.


Absolutely!!! Good luck with your Club, I am sure it will be great!! Doing the same thing here.....


----------



## Daniela Bede (Dec 5, 2009)

That's great, Scott! We'd definitely be up for trialing in August. Maybe I could transfer over to Mondio training with my shepherd as well . BTW, Dana is interested in joining ... left you a message today.
Daniela


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck Scott!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it is great, forgot to mention that. ARF is growing leaps and bounds. I think in a few years, as the young dogs get to growing, we are gonna see a lot of good stuff.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new club Scott!!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats Scott! I'm sure you guys will have a ton of fun. Maybe we can take a road trip sometime too!


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

cograts on the new club!!


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Scott
Congrats on the new club, welcome back to Ringsport and to ARF. I look forward to meeting you.
Craig


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Hey Scott!

Grats on the new club! You know you want to have one training day other than Su or Th so I can come by sometimes. You know you want to!

Ringsport ftw!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats on this club! I want a T-shirt!! haha. 

See you at the august trial!


----------

